# **** Wiser ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Another year older and a bit wiser (we hope.LOL)--- happy birthday Youngdon. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

ditto, have a happy happy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I'm falling short in the wiser part......

Thank you for the kind wishes, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Buddy Happy Birthday---------HOPE YOU HAVE THE BEST B-DAY EVER------02-03-2020 :help:* 

*MY Baby Sister had hers yesterday--02-02- 2020-- she's now 60 lol*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy birthday bud hope it’s a great one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hey Buddy Happy Birthday---------HOPE YOU HAVE THE BEST B-DAY EVER------02-03-2020 :help:*
> Thanks Skip.
> 
> *MY Baby Sister had hers yesterday--02-02- 2020-- she's now 60 lol*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Happy birthday bud hope it's a great one


Thanks pokey.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best YD, who has the ugly job of lighting all the candles (I think you know a few firemen).


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, but where's a good blowhard when you need one.

Hoping you continue to click 'em off for many more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rick and Glen. No candles this year, the wife took me out to dinner, I had a fat juicy steak and a glass of vino or two. We came home to texts and voicemails from family back East. Coupled together with wishes from my PT friends, it was a nice day.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Late to the party....Happy Birthday Don!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Guess better.late than never ,happy birthday Don ...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you longrifle and Cam. You’re not late, just extending the celebration!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Or, the first for best wishes next time around.


----------

